# Anyone successful with Pregnitude for O and increasing egg quality?



## jen379

Hi everybody, just wondering if anyone has had any success with Pregnitude, nonpresciption supplement of folic acid + myo-inositol which is suppose to offer a lot of support for PCOS sufferers but also regulating ovulation and increasing egg quality? My ob/gyn recently suggested it although no dx of PCOS, just the reproductive blessings of a 42 yo with 2 mc's. I really want a child of my own but am so close to throwing in the towel. Please share your stories!


----------



## Bruingirl

I just ordered some. I'll let you know.


----------



## fandabby

jen379 said:


> Hi everybody, just wondering if anyone has had any success with Pregnitude, nonpresciption supplement of folic acid + myo-inositol which is suppose to offer a lot of support for PCOS sufferers but also regulating ovulation and increasing egg quality? My ob/gyn recently suggested it although no dx of PCOS, just the reproductive blessings of a 42 yo with 2 mc's. I really want a child of my own but am so close to throwing in the towel. Please share your stories!


Hi there, I am 42 end of this month and we decided to try for another baby last year but only started trying from July. I was worried about my egg quality being an older woman and although as far as I am aware do not suffer with PCOS but have 2 big fibroids in the way, I ordered Ovaboost. 

Started taking it beginning of my July cycle which was 27 July and I noticed that I had less cramps ( I normally cramp really bad at ovulation ). When we tested positive for ovulation we BD and it worked for us.

Sorry do not know anything about the Pregnitude.


----------



## jen379

Hi Fan, I just recently heard about Ovaboost. Wish my Dr's had told me about either of these several years ago instead of acting like nothing could be done and therefore needed egg donor. Very glad to hear that these non-prescription supplements are working for women!


----------



## fandabby

jen379 said:


> Hi Fan, I just recently heard about Ovaboost. Wish my Dr's had told me about either of these several years ago instead of acting like nothing could be done and therefore needed egg donor. Very glad to hear that these non-prescription supplements are working for women!

I stumbled on this product on forums when I googled fertility supplements. I wish you every success with your journey making a lil person....

:dust:


----------



## Ceilani

I just ordered Ovaboost too, as well as FertilAid for both me and DH. I already use FertileCM; maybe the "trinity" will work?

FX'd....


----------



## Milty

Jen my doc suggested Pregnitude for me for very similar reasons. I do not have PCOS but I do believe I have an egg maturity problem. 

My doc has said she has had a lot of success with it. However for me it negitively affected my cycle. As you can see I have a lot if cycles stored on FF. if you look at Jan. 2013 to April 2013 that is when I was on it. 

It shortened my LP, caused spotting and my temps were low. This did not happen with any of her other patients. 

I just recently learned I have stage 4 endo. That may have been the reason I did not react well to it.


----------



## jen379

Milty said:


> Jen my doc suggested Pregnitude for me for very similar reasons. I do not have PCOS but I do believe I have an egg maturity problem.
> 
> My doc has said she has had a lot of success with it. However for me it negitively affected my cycle. As you can see I have a lot if cycles stored on FF. if you look at Jan. 2013 to April 2013 that is when I was on it.
> 
> It shortened my LP, caused spotting and my temps were low. This did not happen with any of her other patients.
> 
> I just recently learned I have stage 4 endo. That may have been the reason I did not react well to it.

Thank you Milty for all the information. Very helpful. I read your journal and deeply sorry for all you've been through. :hugs: I've never been good at keeping temps but your information has made me realize I should so that I can monitor if helping or hurting. When I was 38, 4 yrs ago, I had lap to remove stage 2 endo although I've had 2 mc's, one with d & C and one natural, since then. I was taking P morning and night as prescribed but made me have to urinate soooo much at night so my Naturopath told me to take just in morning. I may try twice a day again and see if any better. Just want to maximize potential to increase egg quality. :thumbup:


----------



## Peacenik

I just started it a few days ago - so I'm hoping it does something!


----------



## jen379

Peacenik said:


> I just started it a few days ago - so I'm hoping it does something!

Hi Peacenik! Just curious if you're in the 40+ range like me and why your Dr. recommended. I have noticed some good things about it such as CM, mood, energy, etc. Hoping it works for us!!:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I wanted to let you guys know that it takes 90 days or three months to get the full effect. So don't be discouraged if you don't get results right away.


----------



## Peacenik

jen379 said:


> Peacenik said:
> 
> 
> I just started it a few days ago - so I'm hoping it does something!
> 
> Hi Peacenik! Just curious if you're in the 40+ range like me and why your Dr. recommended. I have noticed some good things about it such as CM, mood, energy, etc. Hoping it works for us!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Doctor? What doctor? :) I'm 40 and figured what the hell, can't hurt right? I read a lot of medical journal articles about Myo-Inositol and while there isn't a lot of info on non PCOS patients, I couldn't find anything to indicate it was harmful so I figured I'd give it a shot. I haven't tried any other concoctions/supplements yet. I've been on it for only 5 days so we'll see how it goes. So far no massive side effects. Lots of luck to us all!


----------



## jen379

Peacenik said:


> jen379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacenik said:
> 
> 
> I just started it a few days ago - so I'm hoping it does something!
> 
> Hi Peacenik! Just curious if you're in the 40+ range like me and why your Dr. recommended. I have noticed some good things about it such as CM, mood, energy, etc. Hoping it works for us!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Doctor? What doctor? :) I'm 40 and figured what the hell, can't hurt right? I read a lot of medical journal articles about Myo-Inositol and while there isn't a lot of info on non PCOS patients, I couldn't find anything to indicate it was harmful so I figured I'd give it a shot. I haven't tried any other concoctions/supplements yet. I've been on it for only 5 days so we'll see how it goes. So far no massive side effects. Lots of luck to us all!Click to expand...

LOL Peacenik! Doctor? Don't know where I got that!?! A side effect of today's exhaustion after a long weekend!! This is my second month taking it and other than vague headache I haven't had much in way of side effects. Let's hope we're both on our way!!


----------



## Peacenik

jen379 said:


> LOL Peacenik! Doctor? Don't know where I got that!?! A side effect of today's exhaustion after a long weekend!! This is my second month taking it and other than vague headache I haven't had much in way of side effects. Let's hope we're both on our way!!

I probably should be at a doc more often, but we're in the middle of nowhere and I don't want to drive almost 2 hours one way to see the closest RE. 

Also, I'm glad I'm not the only one who was barely functioning after the long weekend. Yesterday was busy and eternal all at once.

Maybe this is in my head (sorry for the upcoming TMI) and has nothing to do with the pregnitude but I have been unusually :sex: starved. Usually immediately after AF I'm like 'don't touch me' and the sex crazed thing comes around ovulation. But the past few nights have been awesome. I'm like CD 7 or something so this is just for fun sex. Maybe I should email the makers of pregnitude - I could help them sell this stuff if that is a side effect.


----------



## jen379

Peacenik said:


> jen379 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Peacenik! Doctor? Don't know where I got that!?! A side effect of today's exhaustion after a long weekend!! This is my second month taking it and other than vague headache I haven't had much in way of side effects. Let's hope we're both on our way!!
> 
> I probably should be at a doc more often, but we're in the middle of nowhere and I don't want to drive almost 2 hours one way to see the closest RE.
> 
> Also, I'm glad I'm not the only one who was barely functioning after the long weekend. Yesterday was busy and eternal all at once.
> 
> Maybe this is in my head (sorry for the upcoming TMI) and has nothing to do with the pregnitude but I have been unusually :sex: starved. Usually immediately after AF I'm like 'don't touch me' and the sex crazed thing comes around ovulation. But the past few nights have been awesome. I'm like CD 7 or something so this is just for fun sex. Maybe I should email the makers of pregnitude - I could help them sell this stuff if that is a side effect.Click to expand...

I chuckled a little reading your post, Peacenik. So, maybe the P is increasing your libido which, in turn, is increasing your appetite???? Although full benefits aren't suppose to kick in until after using for 3 months, I definitely experienced increased libido until O but then it sort of dropped off--in that first month. I feel so much calmer on this stuff that even if i wasn't trying to get pregnant, I would take it. :happydance:


----------



## Peacenik

I'm not sure if this is because of the pregnitude or not, but I think I'm gearing up to O like today. This is CD 13. I was consistently O'ing on 15/16 but for the past three months it's been more like 19-20. Huh.


----------



## jen379

Peacenik said:


> I'm not sure if this is because of the pregnitude or not, but I think I'm gearing up to O like today. This is CD 13. I was consistently O'ing on 15/16 but for the past three months it's been more like 19-20. Huh.

YAYYYYY!!!! :happydance:


----------

